# 32 Lashed vs. Rome Libertine vs. ?



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

How many days did they last? I'd be asking for a new pair if they were flogging out after 40 days...

Oh - I've had DC Judges which i wasn't a fan of as the toe gel rubbed and caused pressure spots (they were my first boots), and Vans BFB's which have lasted very well (like...120ish days over 5 seasons) but are nearly due for replacement. 

I'm looking towards Nirtro as I like the support/fit and the lacing system that they have.


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with fattray, if they only lasted 30-40 days then you should contact the company. A pair of boots should last longer than that.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Hm... I've had a few pairs of DC, some Vans (when I was younger) and the 32s... I've never had a pair last over 40 days, the ankle "donuts" always get worn out a bit and then I get some pressure in my ankle bone. Like I said, nothing about them is falling apart, just that.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i just the '10 32 lashed
Pros:
Very comfy and snug
Warm
Very tight hold on your ankle so no heel lift
Nice looking
Heat moldable
no pressure points
Light
Cons:
Kinda wide so it might be tight squeeze in your bindings

I think you should get the lashed they are great, I have no complaints. Definitely the most comfortable boots I've ever worn.


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

the lashed are the best boots I have used, so id go with them again, but see if you can get new liners cuz boots should last longer than that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If this only happens on your front ankle and not your rear, it is not the boot. It is your binding or stance or some other factor.

Also, I'm speaking very generally here, boots shouldn't be comfortable out of the box. The general rule is, if it is comfortable out of the box, it will be uncomfortable after break-in. If it is snug and slightly uncomfortable out of the box, it will be nice and comfy after break-in.

Of course there are plenty of exceptions, but I don't personally know about 32 Lashed so I don't know if it falls under that category. But seems like you've been having the same consistent problem with various boots. That suggests there is an exterior factor at play.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

$Lindz$ said:


> Love my Lashed, but after 40+ days, its time for a new pair of boots (or liners). This is the longest boots last for me. After 30 or 40 days, the inside of my front ankle gets a lot of pressure. Every pair of boots has done this.
> 
> I liked the Lashed, felt great out of the box. Would even keep them if I could just switch the liner with a new one or something like that. They aren't falling apart or anything, just liners worn out.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking at some options right now, and I figured we're all experts and pros on the internet, so what are your experiences? Share them with me so that I can probably not listen to you.



I am very thankful to you. In fact your creative writing abilities has inspired me to start my own BlogEngine blog now. Really the blogging is spreading its wings rapidly. 
Keep up the good work.

__________________
koozies online


----------

